# In vitro propagation of Calypso bulbosa



## Berthold (Jun 27, 2011)

Six month after sowing








reaching the second summer rest period ex vitro and is ready to flower next spring


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2011)

Excellent, keep us posted.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Cold you elaborate on the media you flasked onto? Did you replate at all? Did you use sucrose, glucose, fructose?? What about auxins vs. giberellins? Very nice, glad to see someone working hard with these species!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2011)

nice. are these var. occidentalis or americanus (western or eastern)?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 28, 2011)

Exciting... :clap: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh I forgot to add, I'll take 5!


----------



## Berthold (Oct 16, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> nice. are these var. occidentalis or americanus (western or eastern)?



its the western variation, seeds from California.

Left the baby from the thread starter post, right an adult plant with a bloom shoot.
Sorry, no bloom of the baby in 2012 but 2013 I hope.






The Calypso babies are very hand made.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't remember seeing a Calypso posted here before.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2011)

i've never seen one in the wild yet, though wandered around some spots in vermont looking, with not very good directions I might add  . hope you get some flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  Just curious but; how many survived from test tube?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 17, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious but; how many survived from test tube?



From one tube I could keep alive 5 seedlings.

But in the tubes from Claus under sterile condition the the seedlings started multiplying. The plantlets can be seperated and develope to complete plants in the tube.


----------



## Dido (Oct 18, 2011)

great job done from you and claus. 

The invitro bulbs looks great at claus. Hope he will be succesfull to deflask them.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 18, 2011)

Great ex-situ 'conservation' effort of this interesting (and rare?) species...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2011)

Great effort!!! Well done!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Good luck.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 1, 2011)

The seedling yet still decided to bloom in the coming season, maybe march I hope.









That was the beginning








6 month after sowing








After 8 month







10 weeks after deflasking into so called Neudohum substrate


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

nice work!!! Can't wait to see it blooming...


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 14, 2011)

What care do you give them for winter???


----------



## Berthold (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep the pots in the greenhouse at about 5° C.

Outdoors in Germany is also possible but I would have a higher risc due to rotting in warm and wet winters and by snails and insects.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 14, 2011)

Berthold said:


> I keep the pots in the greenhouse at about 5° C.
> 
> Outdoors in Germany is also possible but I would have a higher risc due to rotting in warm and wet winters and by snails and insects.



Thank You!!!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 10, 2012)

I expect baby blooming one week ahead


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Magicboy (Mar 11, 2012)

To bad it's forbidden to grow this spieces in Sweden!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 11, 2012)

Magicboy said:


> To bad it's forbidden to grow this spieces in Sweden!



But You have it in nature in Sweden.
Why is it forbidden, by which law?


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats Berthold, looking forward to see it bloom.


----------



## Marc (Mar 12, 2012)

Magicboy said:


> To bad it's forbidden to grow this spieces in Sweden!



Would love to get some more info as well. Not that it affects me personally but the stupidity of lawmakers keeps amazing me.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2012)

Berthold said:


> I expect baby blooming one week ahead



cool!

I have a few cyp. arietinum seedlings from flask in damp sphagnum in my refrigerator, I wish I knew the best media to put them in and when to take them out. I deflasked them probably early december


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2012)

First invitro self made Calypso baby is now blooming. Seeds from California.

a nice guy I think.







The fat spur


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

This plant is very far from home!!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> This plant is very far from home!!



I think it is about the same distance from Your home base to Germany and to the home base of that Calypso variation in California.

But You have in Your area a similar variation of Calypso, even nicer.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought that looked a little harsh. Now I have to do some research.


----------



## Dido (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats to get this seedling to bloom Berthold, 
now the clones should be growing and blooming I hope


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats!!! I hope mine survived the winter & move!! Hopefully the start growing soon..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually this looks like the v. occidentalis and therefore would be from Eastern Siberia thru Korea.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Actually this looks like the v. occidentalis and therefore would be from Eastern Siberia thru Korea.



Yes it is var. occidentalis but it is also growing in California and BC /Canada.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2012)

it grows in western rockies, and then east of rockies can be found the calypso var. americana. it used to be in vermont and upstate ny, but logging cedar forests removed most of it, and spots that used to have them in vermont it's very hard to find (or people won't give out accurate location information). one problem in vermont is that many back roads don't have accurate names, or no signs. if you get directions from someone that hasn't actually been to the area in a while, the names slide around so that you can end up in the wrong spot. again, maybe they don't want me wandering around and stepping on plants

actually, my sister was hiking in rockies somewhere a while back, and thinks she saw what was a var. occidentalis flowering, and she scooped it up, took it home and put it in a pot  . she was offended when I told her that it should have been left there, and she could get in trouble and i if she sent it to me; I guess there were thousands where she was so she just thought it was another lily of the valley or something like that. one difference is that many plants and such out west where the bureau of land management is in charge, things can be collected and used for medicinal/herbal use, without the restrictions that there are in this eastern neck of the woods, so maybe there it wasn't that big of a deal. the eastern ones are very rare in this area and i think i'd shoot someone if i saw them dig one up... of course i'd have to find one first before that could happen :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

:clap: Very nice!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 31, 2012)

Baby pregnant, preparing next generation


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very beautiful! I heard that it occurs where I live!

Papman910


----------



## Berthold (Mar 31, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Very beautiful! I heard that it occurs where I live!
> 
> Papman910



Yes, I found some in the cold rain forest of the Costal mountains between the grizzlies.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> she scooped it up, took it home and put it in a pot



Fear not, Orchid Police have been notified! :wink:


----------

